# Paul Pierce, 37, not sure if he's coming back: 'These seasons get harder and harder every year'



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> WASHINGTON -- After seeing his would-be, overtime-forcing 3-pointer waved off at the end of Game 6, Paul Pierce walked off the floor wondering how much more of these he has left in him.
> 
> Pierce, 37, said his future is uncertain after the Wizards were eliminated 94-91 by the Atlanta Hawks on Friday night. The Hawks advanced after a video review showed Pierce's dramatic 3 was still on his fingertips as the clock expired.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/201...sure-playing-future-elimination-atlanta-hawks


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Never listen to what a player says right after their season just ended.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Guy doesn't really have anything left to prove. He's aged a lot better over the last few seasons than I thought he would have. He's still a valuable vet to have on any team.


----------



## Ma Baker (May 12, 2015)

He's still a great player, i'd love to watch him more.. I still miss that 2008 Celtics team, it was amazing to watch that team


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KvnGates said:


> He's still a great player, i'd love to watch him more.. I still miss that 2008 Celtics team, it was amazing to watch that team


Fuck that team.


----------



## Ma Baker (May 12, 2015)

Basel said:


> Fuck that team.


C'mon bruh, Rondo, Allen, Pierce, KG and even Perkins was great in those times.. they beat the shit outta Lakers


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KvnGates said:


> C'mon bruh, Rondo, Allen, Pierce, KG and even Perkins was great in those times.. they beat the shit outta Lakers


I know. That's why I said, "Fuck that team."


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

KvnGates said:


> C'mon bruh, Rondo, Allen, Pierce, KG and even Perkins was great in those times.. they beat the shit outta Lakers


Probably my single favorite year as a basketball fan


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

KvnGates said:


> C'mon bruh, Rondo, Allen, Pierce, KG and even Perkins was great in those times.. they beat the shit outta Lakers


Fuck them and that 2010 team...game 5 was one of the lowest points of my life as a sports fan that I unfortunately will never forget.


----------

